# Help needed r.e. doctors note for IVF abroad?



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello
I have been posting on the Czech subboard as I am having IVF at Reprofit in Brno in February. But I have just discovered this more general board. I am stressing over doctors notes ! I am a teacher and need to have a doctors notes to sign me off for my treatment -the alternative is to take unpaid leave(which I can' afford!) Durin my first treamtment(NHS) my GP signed me off work no problem. However as I am having my next IVF abroad do you think my GP will still sign me off? Anyone had experience of this?
Many Thanks
Frang


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Fran - i "created" a home situation and said that i had to be away for this.  (took compassionate leave) So that is an option, i am sure you are entitled to some compassionate leave as well ....  I know its not great lying, but i had to have the time off, and didnt really feel like discussing it with work - i felt a bit bad as got sympathy for what i had said, but i knew it was for a good cause!!!
You could always ask your doctor upfront if they will sign a medical certificate for you and that way know if you have a gp on board for you.
Good luck wiht your treatment in feb


----------



## lilli (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Frang,
I told my GP about having IVF and got a sick cert for while i was on 2ww  I said I was too stressed to work etc. Its worth a try they can only say no. Be prepared and go in with a date in mind when you want to go back to work.
Good luck
Lilli


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Fran

I too am atecaher I am going to Reprofit in half term. I don't think I will be taking time off when I did it made no difference when I went back to work no difference. You must do what you feel is right I am sure your doc will sign you off. You can have a week anyway with no note. Go back for half a day feel ill and go home theres the other week!

Dawn


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi i have had tx here and abroad and my GP was great, gave me a line for whole tx and the 2 ww and after, all that was put on my line was hospital investigation, no questions asked.
hope you have a sympathetic GP, oh and some tears usually help   
K XXXXX


----------



## charlottesweb (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Fran

Like others here I too can't take time off during term-time. I went to see my gp and she agreed to write me a sicknote. However, after all my worrying about it, Stepan offered me a date slap-bang in the middle of Feb half-term.

Newday - I recognise you from the Czech boards....are you going in Feb half-term too (although I appreciate that terms vary around the country and we may not be going at the same time)?

If I have to go back (fingers crossed I don't) I actually like the idea of the compassionate leave thing....I hate pretending to be sick and I imagine that people ask less questions if you do compassionate leave. I may also consider the 'gyny op' option, maybe getting a last minute cancellation, therefore no letter from the hospital, but that may need a doctors note too.

We are all becomming such masters of untruths  Shame we have to do it but this will come in very handy for when the "oh, you're pregnant...thought you were single?" stuff starts!

Catherine
x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i have kep my gp in the loop about my tx abroad. i got him to sign a 2 week off med cert (for 2ww) in advance post dated to the first day i was going to off. i told everyone at work and my sick note said gynaecological proceedure. which is sort of tru.  then i got concerned that some old biddies would think i was having an abortion  

i have read however that if u are signed off work sick u should not be out of the country   , becos the employer is within his rights to organise an appt for u 2 see a work  place medical officer. i expect this would only be the case if u were off sick consisitently(with or without sick note) or u were off work  for a long period.

i guess if work made such an appt and it clashed with being aborad u could say that is when u are away from home staying at a private clinic?

best wishes to all

coco


----------

